# Rutland College - June 2013 (Very picture Heavy)



## steve2109 (Jun 2, 2013)

After taking a little while of exploring to sort out some 'issue' I decided to return to exploring again. I originally was going to another site with my regular partner (not in a gay way !) but at the last minute I was solo and decided to check this cracking place out and glad that i did. It made for a very easy explore and those that know me are aware of how reluctant I am on solo explores. This was quite a large site and seems to have suffered with cable thefts recently as it is due to be demolished. A brief History and then the pictures..

A big thumbs up to Wombat as well... thanks Brother

Rutland County College is a post-16 (or sixth-form) college, based mainly in Oakham, Rutland, England. In September 2012 it opened on a new site in Barleythorpe on the outskirts of Oakham.

Originally called Rutland Sixth Form College, it was built on the site of the former Rutland Girls' Grammar School. It was incorporated into Tresham College in August 2000, changing its name to Rutland College.

In 2009 Tresham Institute announced its intention to withdraw from Oakham. As Tresham owns the site and assets, it is selling the existing buildings and land, leaving the local community to find a new site and the capital to build a new 16-19 college. In autumn 2009 Rutland County Council announced that Casterton Business and Enterprise College (an 11-16 community college) would take responsibility, in partnership with the County Council and Tresham, for managing the college and would provide 100 sixth form places at its Great Casterton site in addition to Oakham The second phase of the proposal included moving to a new site and in November 2010 it was announced that the College would relocate to occupy the EEF Conference Centre in Barleythorpe in September 2012.

The College prospectus describes a new post-16 programme with a range of courses including ‘A Level’ subjects, the new 14-19 diplomas, apprenticeships, or career specific ‘vocational’ training.

The College was judged Outstanding by Ofsted in November 2010.


----------



## MD (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff you covered it well


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks like a cracking explore. Yeh I know how uneasy you are solo, and with a site like this I can imagine you wandering about in here, alone, not enjoying it all that much  Sorry!

You could have tidied up a bit


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 2, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> L
> You could have tidied up a bit



That's your job mate !! I am no longer a solo virgin !


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 2, 2013)

wow you took some pics!
Fab report,
Thanks..


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 2, 2013)

Superb report and pictures well done looks a nice explore


----------



## lozzageo150 (Jun 3, 2013)

As a trampoliner this oh so tempting. Good work


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 3, 2013)

lozzageo150 said:


> As a trampoliner this oh so tempting. Good work



was tempting mate but pitch black in there ! I so wanted a bounce as well but knowing my luck I would have bounced right off !


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 3, 2013)

*Nice one... Looks like a good mooch for sure! *


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2013)

Great collection of photos.


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 3, 2013)

Captured the place well, very nice report


----------



## frizman (Jun 3, 2013)

When I first went round I found its not to scary there is so much stuff left its just like going in a school but without the screaming kids


----------

